# An a AC AND DC motor?



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Obviously coupling a few netgain DC motors together is pretty easy and gives good results. But has anyone tried, seen, or heard of a DC motor and a AC motor coupled together?

Thanks,


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never seen it, but I have always thought that it would be fun to convert a gasoline and electric hybrid to an AC and DC hybrid. You could still get all the regen benefits with the factory AC hybrid technology, and then have a big sumbitch DC drive system kick in instead of the ICE motor. I would run both systems off the same pack, just get a big pack. A hot rod DC conversion with regen, plus the little boost when both systems launch the car...


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

This would be somewhat easier with one motor powering the front wheels and the other the back. One throttle for both motors and even have each motor on a switch; where you could use either one or both.

Also incase anyone didn't hear; just a couple days left on the dual AC motor sale; free shipping, etc:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=HPEVAC35x2&cat=23 

Good deal if anyone is in the market for that setup. Quite a bit of hardware all things considered.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

evmetro said:


> I have never seen it, but I have always thought that it would be fun to convert a gasoline and electric hybrid to an AC and DC hybrid. You could still get all the regen benefits with the factory AC hybrid technology, and then have a big sumbitch DC drive system kick in instead of the ICE motor. I would run both systems off the same pack, just get a big pack. A hot rod DC conversion with regen, plus the little boost when both systems launch the car...


For years now I have been wanting to find a Prius with a blown engine and power the rear wheels with a direct drive warp 9 (or 2). Of course the Prius was only FWD but the rear subframe from an AWD matrix looked like a "good" fit if you removed the stock battery pack and most of the trunk area. Of course you still need room for batteries so then I would remove the rear seats add layer 20kWh of lithium that is covered by a false floor. As much fun as a 300kW AWD prius parts hauler would be, common sense combined with a lack of time won me over.

My original question was because I have a few AC24LS motors with the 1 1/8" shaft drive and a DMOC445 sitting in the shop collecting dust. Really the AC24LS is way underpowered (by my standards) for a car and the DMOC is to big for a bike so they have bee sitting on the shelf for the past year. But recently I have been fitting the GE 11" into my E30 and something seemed missing. So my thought would be the AC24 sitting on top of the GE11" connected by a belt and pulleys with a ~2:1 ratio. The whole thing would look like some kind of 21st century blower for the 11" motor.  I think I actually have all the parts I need to do it in my shop and might just do it this weekend.....


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

An early manual transmission insight would be perfect for this. Replace the ICE with a nice DC motor and soliton. Upgrade the batteries to more AH but stock voltage range. Use the factory controller with the available hacks to get whatever amount of AC assistance and regen you want. 200+ horsepower and regen all in one tidy package.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I don't know if it has been done before but it has been done now (see attached) I didn't have the right belt on hand but otherwise I had everything laying around. I can't wait to get this project on the road. I hope it works at least half as good as it looks.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

wow! makes more questions than answers, but still wow 

I was thinking 2 azures, 1 per wheel/axle might make sense.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got the chance to try this type of setup out in my 52 Ford, I love it! The transwarp 11" does most of the work, but having the AC motor removes the need for reversing contactors, and the regen is strong enough on a 3000 pound truck that the friction breaks don't need to do much at all. Way closer to that Tesla feel I love.

If I was doing it over again I'd pick an AC-76 motor, not because the AC-51 isn't up to the task, but in my direct drive application it would provide ~75% more torque with a reduced peak RPM.

This AC/DC setup does make battery selection tricky, the AC controller is only happy in a small range (~115v to 165v) and my Enerdel cells have a wide voltage swing from full to empty (150v to 90v). I feel like this setup would work better with CALBs or similar, around 45 cells.

EDIT - And yes, I'll be adding heat-shrink and boots to all those exposed terminals ASAP!


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Brilliant !! never be afraid to try something new


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

AmpEater said:


> I just got the chance to try this type of setup out in my 52 Ford, I love it! The transwarp 11" does most of the work, but having the AC motor removes the need for reversing contactors, and the regen is strong enough on a 3000 pound truck that the friction breaks don't need to do much at all. Way closer to that Tesla feel I love.
> 
> If I was doing it over again I'd pick an AC-76 motor, not because the AC-51 isn't up to the task, but in my direct drive application it would provide ~75% more torque with a reduced peak RPM.
> 
> ...


Cool! I knew someone had to have done it. The higher torque winding would be better match for the 11". I have the same issue with my AC24 which is why I went with the pulley route. I had looked at going direct but the RPMs were so mismatched that I wanted the 2:1 ratio. You are right that the lack of an affordable AC controller is the biggest limitation. I have the same cells (power?) and the discharge curve is a lot different from the LiFePO4. My DMOC doesn't have the voltage limitations of the Curtis. Eliminating the reverse is a big bonus but I ended up keeping the trans but for direct drive it makes perfect sense.

BTW where did you get your coupler? I made one very similar for my miata because I hadn't seen anyone offer one.


----------

